# Push sur iPod touch



## Vladimok (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous me dire a quoi sert les PUSH et ou cela ce regle sur les iPod Touch.

Merci


----------



## Vladimok (1 Janvier 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pouvez-vous me dire a quoi sert les PUSH et ou cela ce regle sur les iPod Touch.
> 
> Merci



J'ai trouver, on peux clôturer le sujet.


----------



## mk99 (2 Janvier 2009)

salut moi par contre j'aimerais bien savoir a quoi sa sert


----------



## Vladimok (2 Janvier 2009)

mk99 a dit:


> salut moi par contre j'aimerais bien savoir a quoi sa sert



Cela concerne la mise jour automatique de toutes les donnes de l'ipod,
Notament la prise automatique des mails

Il vaut mieux desactive cette fonction pour preserver la batterie


----------



## mk99 (2 Janvier 2009)

ok merci a toi pour cette info


----------

